# Horrifying Banner Advert On This Site....



## cjdelphi

There's an ad banner at the top of every page, well anyway, I noticed a red banner with 2 agouti mice running along, I started watching it, then all of a sudden ...

'Pest Control' !!!! there must be a way of banning all kind of pest control ads to stop them showing on here without seeing ads for pest control to kill mice... :x


----------



## BlackCat99

:shock: so glad I have not seen that lol worst one I saw was the bagel covered in ants


----------



## Matt Haslam

What's the problem? rodents are pests.

1st definition of the word pest 'An annoying person or thing; a nuisance.'. rodents can be just this and often are.


----------



## SarahY

It is unfortunate but nothing can be done. Banners are posted that are deemed relevent by search engines, and 'mice' will make pest control pop up. I suspect there are lot more people looking for pest control than mouse breeders!

If you're logged in you won't see the banners


----------



## geordiesmice

If I had wild mice in the house I wouldnt hessitate to set a mouse trap or two I keep domesticated mice I dont want furry visitors scurrying around the house hehe.


----------



## cjdelphi

Madhouse Stud said:


> What's the problem? rodents are pests.
> 
> 1st definition of the word pest 'An annoying person or thing; a nuisance.'. rodents can be just this and often are.


you're annoying me with your post, should you be killed? What you're telling me is wild mice should be dead and for what reason? one day humans may be treated like you treat other species... Ill point out some of us are not, and point them in your direction...


----------



## WoodWitch

cjdelphi said:


> you're annoying me with your post, should you be killed? What you're telling me is wild mice should be dead and for what reason? one day humans may be treated like you treat other species... Ill point out some of us are not, and point them in your direction...


Healthy debate is welcomed but please avoid personal attacks. They will not be tolerated on this forum.


----------



## Matt Haslam

there is nothing wrong with pest control. If wild rodents decide to move their home into mine, they risk spreading disease to my stock. They also damage buildings. I would consider them a pest. I would initiate some kind of pest control.

just because i keep mice, doesn't mean that I welcome ALL mice into my home.

It is a matter of personal opinion as to whether you agree with killing an animal for pest control. I'm entitled to mine and you are entitled to yours. Fact is that rodents can be pests, i'd like to see a counter arguement for that fact.


----------



## SarahC

cjdelphi said:


> Madhouse Stud said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're annoying me with your post, should you be killed? What you're telling me is wild mice should be dead and for what reason?
Click to expand...

I'm very much a live and let live person when it comes to nature.I was horrified when my grandfather found a nest of ants at the bottom of my garden and came in for a kettle of boiling water to pour on them,he never got it.I also left the wasps nest in the porch,they were very entertaining and never bothered us.I often think that the things we term pests and weeds are most like us,the tenacious survivors who get through despite or because of us.You've got to be realistic though.Wild mice multiply so fast,eat through fixtures and fittings,food supplies and paddle germs including salmonella through food areas.To top it all they attack your fancy mice and remove feet and tails given a chance.I would dispatch wild house mouse or wild rat because I see don't see an alternative option when they move in.If I see a practical realistic option then I take it,no squashed spiders in our house but fleas on the dog are exstinguished for obvious reasons.


----------



## Matt Haslam

SarahC said:


> no squashed spiders in our house but fleas on the dog are exstinguished for obvious reasons.


This sentence I whole heartedly agree with. That is why it is called 'pest' control. only when something becomes a pest, that is, damaging or a dangerous nuisance, should it be evicted.


----------



## cjdelphi

insects are one thing..... Animals are another...

Counter argument?... Im yet to hear your valid reason for killing a creature simply because they might enter your home...

The human species is more of a pest than any rodent, we're the only species who pollute and damage the planet, kill for fun, not fear or food.. We plunder the earths natural resources, we spread like a plague, rodents were around a long time before you, our genes can be traced back to rodents who used thier size to survive, your very existance is down to so called 'pests' we have no right to cut down trees and plants you took their home away and now you want to kill them for it??

Yes wild mice are a pain, so use humane traps and release them elsewhere.....


----------



## Matt Haslam

the valid reason is to control the pest population.
_
'insects are one thing ... animals are another'_

in this statement you differentiate lifeforms, but then you do not want me to differentiate humans from animals.

I believe in Animal Welfare, not rights.

I also believe in humane methods of pest control, but the chosen method has to deal with the population, not actively enhance a prolific species. As far as I am aware mice haven't invented birth control.


----------



## SarahC

cjdelphi said:


> insects are one thing..... Animals are another...


a life is a life to me,I don't personally have a distiction between a wasp or a wild mouse.Why would I,they are both valid living creatures.What's your argument for putting one before the other?Why do you think the mouse has a right to live but not the insect,the insect would beg to differ.I wouldn't opt to eliminate either and one mouse could be dealt by live trapping if required as a wasp could be caught in a glass.An explosion of either in the household would be another matter though and I would put the welfare of my household first.I don't disagree with your view on the human race,I haven't been a prolific breeder myself but short of suicide which self presevation makes distasteful there's not much I can do about that,for sure the planet would be better without us but I'm not starting with myself,are you?


----------



## Matt Haslam

SarahC said:


> cjdelphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> insects are one thing..... Animals are another...
> 
> 
> 
> a life is a life to me,I don't personally have a distiction between a wasp or a wild mouse.Why would I,they are both valid living creatures.What's your argument for putting one before the other?Why do you think the mouse has a right to live but not the insect,the insect would beg to differ.I wouldn't opt to eliminate either and one mouse could be dealt by live trapping if required as a wasp could be caught in a glass.An explosion of either in the household would be another matter though and I would put the welfare of my household first.I don't disagree with your view on the human race,I haven't been a prolific breeder myself but short of suicide which self presevation makes distasteful there's not much I can do about that,for sure the planet would be better without us but I'm not starting with myself,are you?
Click to expand...

  quality!


----------



## Matt Haslam

http://www.animalcontrol.com.au/mice1.htm


----------



## BlackCat99

ewwww that mouse was in the bread  why did I have to click the link lol my only problem with the mouse pest control banners is that they always seem to use the prettiest fancy mice they can find lol so it always makes me think of them killing my pets, though I am sure they do that because the pretty mice catch peoples attention better than the standard wild mice do


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I wanted to share my personal experiences with the wild mice in my home. I used humane traps for months and the mice no longer used them. I even used humane release glue traps...glue dissolves with water and the mouse can be released unharmed. I checked all my traps several times a day to ensure the animals did not suffer long. 
However, several of the mice learned not to go in any of my humane traps. They remained elusive. My house was a mess-finding weird piles and nests all over. My babies were getting mites, worms, and one got pregnant, do not ask me how. For the last three or four wild mice, I used snap traps. I really did what I could to help the wild mice up to that point...I feel ashamed but had little alternative. 
As far as the ads go it makes sense that they are trying to match up the ads with word usage on the forum...it's a shame when they use pictures of pet mice, that seems off. All in all the ads makes sure the forum remains free, as I understand, so it's ok...I just sortof wince and ignore them.


----------



## Matt Haslam

BlackCat99 said:


> ewwww that mouse was in the bread  why did I have to click the link lol my only problem with the mouse pest control banners is that they always seem to use the prettiest fancy mice they can find lol so it always makes me think of them killing my pets, though I am sure they do that because the pretty mice catch peoples attention better than the standard wild mice do


never click the link, you know its going to be a setup!  :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy

cjdelphi said:


> insects are one thing..... Animals are another...
> 
> Counter argument?... Im yet to hear your valid reason for killing a creature simply because they might enter your home...
> 
> Yes wild mice are a pain, so use humane traps and release them elsewhere.....


Here is a counter argument. Some of the most troublesome species of mice and rats are not native to the US or Australia and are not only infesting and damaging our homes, but they have also had a negative impact on the native wildlife. Many of the native mice in my area are threatened and therefore protected from being killed. Including when they are sighted around the food cart at my friend's wedding. There is a need to eliminate these species. Relocation is not a viable option. I can't imagine trying to take ships full of mice and rats native to Europe from the US and Aus back to Europe. The population explosion of rodents would be devastating to the European environment.


----------



## Matt Haslam

jadeguppy said:


> cjdelphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> insects are one thing..... Animals are another...
> 
> Counter argument?... Im yet to hear your valid reason for killing a creature simply because they might enter your home...
> 
> Yes wild mice are a pain, so use humane traps and release them elsewhere.....
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a counter argument. Some of the most troublesome species of mice and rats are not native to the US or Australia and are not only infesting and damaging our homes, but they have also had a negative impact on the native wildlife. Many of the native mice in my area are threatened and therefore protected from being killed. Including when they are sighted around the food cart at my friend's wedding. There is a need to eliminate these species. Relocation is not a viable option. I can't imagine trying to take ships full of mice and rats native to Europe from the US and Aus back to Europe. The population explosion of rodents would be devastating to the European environment.
Click to expand...

well said, a common sense view. Hasn't Australia really suffered at the hands of alien species?


----------



## Laigaie

The mice most common in my area carry Hantavirus, a disease that can be caught not simply from direct contact with the mice, but also aerosolized from their droppings (it gets in the air where you breathe it in). I like living. I like being healthy. So, I reward my cats for catching mice, and when we lived where the cats couldn't go into the attic, we trapped them. If you cannot fathom harming another living creature, I fully understand your feelings. However, please do not expect others to share your feelings. I protect my family, my pets, and my stock.

Also, humans are not the only species to kill for fun. It's actually quite common. Take the cat, or dogs, or how about bottlenose dolphins and chimpanzees?

That said, I'm logged in and I still see a banner ad... for Terminix, actually.


----------



## Stina

The ads are always there whether logged in or not.


----------



## cjdelphi

Still the point is, this forum is dedicated to mice, why on earth would you want to see a product to kill mice?... As for my comment about Insects not being like Animals, i'm entirely correct..

When was the last time a mouse hovered around your head trying to suck your blood like a mosquito, you're seriously telling me you treat insects the same way as you would a 'pest' no way, a mouse has never landed on me, or sucked out my blood... you can't compare a fly or may others, up the chain with insects like GrassHoppers, stick insects, they're fine i'd not expect anyone to kill them, but flies? Mosquitoes? Ants? comparable to mice? I think not.

This is my opinion, and i'm sticking by it, so don't tell me my opinion is wrong, everyone's entitled to one, wrongly or rightly.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Warning this link contains a picture related to killing mice

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/...840021999526_1209819964_32216294_732238_n.jpg

I couldn't care less whether this site has adverts for rodent killing products; if you really don't want to see the ads, put your hand in your pocket and pay for membership, otherwise put up with it and get this forum gratis.


----------



## SarahC

cjdelphi said:


> As for my comment about Insects not being like Animals, i'm entirely correct..
> 
> This is my opinion, and i'm sticking by it, so don't tell me my opinion is wrong, everyone's entitled to one, wrongly or rightly.


My point was more that just because a human places more value on one species than another it doesn't actually make it true that one life has less worth than another.I wouldn't go out of my way to harm anything mouse or insect but if it was necessary,for instance in a catering kitchen where I used to work than I would dispatch either with no preference.I don't begrudge you your opinion or mind debating it.The adverts don't bother me ,pest control is a fact of life.I don't like some of the distressing stuff that foriegn animal charities tag on to sites but I just don't look at it.I know it's still happening though,my not looking doesn't change it.Another fact of life.


----------



## cjdelphi

Madhouse Stud said:


> Warning this link contains a picture related to killing mice
> 
> http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/...840021999526_1209819964_32216294_732238_n.jpg
> 
> I couldn't care less whether this site has adverts for rodent killing products; if you really don't want to see the ads, put your hand in your pocket and pay for membership, otherwise put up with it and get this forum gratis.


why do you keep posting that? do you not understand what i'm saying? Why would I pay for membership here, 2007 is the last updated and there's a LOT of exploits on this server, maybe if it was secure that would be a different matter but any hacker with a search engine could bring this site down in less than 5 minutes...

no thanks, you stick to paying - your loss not mine.


----------



## DomLangowski

cjdelphi said:


> Madhouse Stud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning this link contains a picture related to killing mice
> 
> http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/...840021999526_1209819964_32216294_732238_n.jpg
> 
> I couldn't care less whether this site has adverts for rodent killing products; if you really don't want to see the ads, put your hand in your pocket and pay for membership, otherwise put up with it and get this forum gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep posting that? do you not understand what i'm saying? Why would I pay for membership here, 2007 is the last updated and there's a LOT of exploits on this server, maybe if it was secure that would be a different matter but any hacker with a search engine could bring this site down in less than 5 minutes...
> 
> no thanks, you stick to paying - your loss not mine.
Click to expand...

No offence here but you have no idea what your talking about, Hackers could not bring this site down. Payment information is done via paypal, No personal details of any user are stored on here so what would they hack?

This forum and anyone that has made any donations / memberships is more than secure and i make sure of that.

Also i agree with Shiprat, if you don't want to see the adverts pay the 1 Pound a month to remove them or don't visit the forum.

If you have anything else to add PM me.

Dom


----------

